# How i cured my dp Twice each in two months



## Rashedjr (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello woderful people,
I know it has been tough and really hard for you, i was in your shoes not long ago actually.
I dont know any of you but i do know what you are going through and that is enough for me to call you family. Why?, i think we all have pretty much of similar personalities and let not forget that we have or had this scary experience. Anyhow, i joined today actually it took me a while to figure how to write too lol, im here because i have recoverd and i have beaten my demons, im writing quick so bear the mistakes that might occur, and since i have won the fight finally which never thought i would be able to honeslty. But im here becasue i wanna tell you how i have recovered and not forgot about anyone who is still battling it day to day. Btw, this is my first post everrrrrrrr on any website in this world lool but i do know what you are going through i swear i have lost hope before thought of dyong so many times and suicidal thoughtsss, lost my interest in everything in this world except for family god bless them..

Lets just make things clear okay when i used to read people's recovery story i will always say my dp is way worse than they had like waaaaaaaaay worse and i thought that this how my life will be forever, never thought i would be able to see the world again to appreciate just seeing like other people, looking at them saying they are so blessed but they dont know it. Anyway lets make it short now.

I think some of us refered to him self earlier in his life as a fighter or a warrior like i used to refer to myself 
But if you really are then you should know that this one of the real battles you can find in this world and if you won you can do anything....

Now my way of recovery..
1- coconut oil tablespoon twice one in the morning and 1/night it needs like two weeks to start, at the beginning it might increase your anxiety it happened to me so hang in there buddy.. 
2- no caffeine at all
3- really low sugar/ gluten diet like really really low but i didnt cut them off totally
4- you have to know that is all in your mind but i do know sometimes we cant control it like my mind doesnt even obey me but trust me the more you try stop an idea the more you will think about it, see thinking about stopping a thought is mainly thinking of it over and over so you have to face it and know at the end of the day it is a thought you can believe it and you can reject it i practiced this, every time i get one of them crazy random thought i say to my self this is just a thought but do i need it or does it represent me if it does not then i will reject it day by day you wont freak out when you get them.
5- you have to eat if you are not eating then your brain aint getting the fuel is needs 
6- get to the point where say i dont care about this.

Thats is beautifull people and try to keep your beloved ones around you, and remeber that the best way to kill your self without hurting anyone is.. (Dont).. 
Killing your self doesnt end the pain is just transfer it to someone else..
Be the stronger version of your self. Much loveee..


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

What do you eat for non-dinner meals? I find it hard to go low on gluten


----------



## Rashedjr (Oct 13, 2016)

You can go on a high protien diet with vegetables, plain rice, free gluten pasta, free gluten bread( you can easily find them) , even my protein powder is gluten free.
However as i said i didnt cut off gluten totally, just try to go easy and low on it.


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

what were your symptoms?


----------

